

Google Bot now crawls arbitrary Javascript sites - bcn
http://swapped.tumblr.com/post/23133779276/google-bot-now-crawls-arbitrary-javascript-sites

======
sneak
I wonder how long it is until someone exploits the parallel nature of the
googlebot's (presumably Chrome-based) javascript execution for general-purpose
computation like mining bitcoins or something.

~~~
rallison
I imagine that Google imposes pretty strict limits on computation time for any
javascript that is run, so I'm not sure how realistic that idea is.

~~~
grimboy
Yes. If it really were able to deal with arbitrary Javascript sites this would
imply that Google had solved the halting problem.

------
mildweed
This will negatively affect tons of analytics tools.

Time to start blacklisting googlebot UA strings from my custom javascript
tracking tools.

~~~
grimboy
I'm pretty sure Google crawls with a client that looks like a real browser to
check you're not doing thus type of thing.

------
lorax
It is likely that googlebot is running the chrome browser, so anything you can
do in chrome, googlebot can do too.

